

Audience Choice Winner of first Venture Capital Fundraising Club Meetup, Feb 3 - michaelchisari
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyrFWbGiGOc#

======
egiva
I was expecting the video to be some sort of viral joke - they announce
"gotcha" at the end, or a really exaggerated figure in a pinstriped suit
stands up and hands this girl a $500 million check, but NO - shockingly, it's
a real presentation? 2 minutes of my life, lost!

